# EAP Tombstone Finally Finished



## Doc Doom (Aug 28, 2008)

Some of you may remember that I started this last year. Finally got around to finishing it. Pardon the poor quality cell phone pic and video. The eyes on both the zombie peeper and crow flash, although they are hard to see.


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

That's gorgeous! Nicely done.


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

Quite excellent.


----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

Fantastic!


----------



## SuperCreep31 (Nov 22, 2009)

Fantastic Job! Mind showing the mechanics for the peeper?


----------



## walterb (Jul 27, 2010)

Is that modeled after the actual minus the ghoul?


----------



## RavenLunatic (Jan 3, 2006)

I love it..of course


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

I have major tombstone envy. The scrolls and details are simply gorgeous. What a show stopper it shall be!


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

One of the nicest I've ever seen...GREAT job!


----------



## Bascombe (May 18, 2010)

Nice!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Aside from this being a gorgeously-done stone, I really like the non-traditional peeper movement - looking from the side as opposed to popping up above the stone. I would also love to see a back shot of the mechanism set up.


----------



## Doc Doom (Aug 28, 2008)

RoxyBlue said:


> I would also love to see a back shot of the mechanism set up.


Ask and ye shall receive. It's pretty simple.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

This is the best Poe stone that I've seen. That peeper is just creepy. The scroll work on your stone is amazing. A job very well done!


----------



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

that is one good looking tombstone!


----------

